# Bremont MBII Stops



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

I picked up an MBII from the American Diamond Exchange this past summer in Skagway, Alaska while on a cruise. I love the watch and it is by far the most expensive timepiece that I own. However, it just stops from time to time despite wearing it everyday. I take it off at night while I sleep. I will be wearing it and notice that the time is way off and that it has stopped. I end up pulling the crown, resetting the time and then it starts working again with a shake. This watch is supposed to have a 38 hour power reserve. The frequency of this is every couple of weeks. Is this indicative of a real problem?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

A shake will not suffice. In order to obtain the full 38 hour power reserve, the watch must be fully wound first. Wind the crown about 30 times or so. If you wear the watch enough and there is constant movement of your wrist, the self-winding feature should take over, keeping the watch wound.


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

Ditto to the above. Watches that have been wound down need to be re-wound. Thirty to 40 winds, and you can't overwind an automatic.


----------



## Whattimeyougot (Sep 16, 2018)

Vig2000 said:


> A shake will not suffice. In order to obtain the full 38 hour power reserve, the watch must be fully wound first. Wind the crown about 30 times or so. If you wear the watch enough and there is constant movement of your wrist, the self-winding feature should take over, keeping the watch wound.




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsDave (Feb 23, 2018)

Did this solve the issue?


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

Hopefully all is well since the OP hasn’t been back


----------



## LadricMB2 (12 mo ago)

ArnieJB said:


> I picked up an MBII from the American Diamond Exchange this past summer in Skagway, Alaska while on a cruise. I love the watch and it is by far the most expensive timepiece that I own. However, it just stops from time to time despite wearing it everyday. I take it off at night while I sleep. I will be wearing it and notice that the time is way off and that it has stopped. I end up pulling the crown, resetting the time and then it starts working again with a shake. This watch is supposed to have a 38 hour power reserve. The frequency of this is every couple of weeks. Is this indicative of a real problem?


For anyone else who stubbles on this thread. I have had an MB2 for last 7 years. Purchased new when the model came out. Wear it every day and take off when it may get knocked around. Its in for service now in London. It's the second time I have had to send it in as it stops working. Much the same story, after a 2 or 3 years it starts slowing down, then I will not it's stopped and a few quick shakes and off it goes again, then eventually that does not get it going an a wrap with my knuckle will start it. Then nothing. Its about $700 US each time so it starts to add up. I don't swim with it or dive, stays out of the dirt and sand so for a brand that markets its extreme use its rather a delicate watch.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

LadricMB2 said:


> For anyone else who stubbles on this thread. I have had an MB2 for last 7 years. Purchased new when the model came out. Wear it every day and take off when it may get knocked around. Its in for service now in London. It's the second time I have had to send it in as it stops working. Much the same story, after a 2 or 3 years it starts slowing down, then I will not it's stopped and a few quick shakes and off it goes again, then eventually that does not get it going an a wrap with my knuckle will start it. Then nothing. Its about $700 US each time so it starts to add up. I don't swim with it or dive, stays out of the dirt and sand so for a brand that markets its extreme use its rather a delicate watch.


Have you spoken to Bremont about this issue? 
You shouldn't have to send it in for service every 2-3 years, it sounds like some sort of issue that is re-occurring with your particular watch.


----------

